# Interesting Sights During Your Commutes



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I always pass this dog grooming spa that loves to write puns on their sign. One time it read, "Your dogs will love us. I shih tzu not!"

Today's sign:


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

I love it. I would take my dogs there even if they sucked.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Oct 11, 2009)

A leg (or at least a part of a leg) searching for an owner...


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

Spotted a Stihl Backpack Blower in a ditch about 20 miles outside of Augusta. Picked it up after the ride and it runs great although it looks like it was hit by a semi


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

Rolling thru a neighborhood today, I was passing a house that sits a bit higher than the road. There was 45-ish year lady, apparently just home from church, considering the nice dress she was wearing. 

Anyway, she was slightly bent over, tending to something in the front flowerbeds when WHOOSH, a gust of wind lifted her (short) dress and revealed a thong. 

Interesting.


----------



## jason124 (Jul 25, 2006)

SauronHimself said:


> I always pass this dog grooming spa that loves to write puns on their sign. One time it read, "Your dogs will love us. I shih tzu not!"


Should ask them what they get when they cross a Pit Bull and a Shih tzu .

I haven't seen anything particularly interesting as its mostly residential, then commercial, then main artery and back to residential, but I have found a pocket knife and a metric tool set with ratchet. Both were hit by cars but the tool set only lost 1 socket, everything else was there.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Was lamenting how I have nothing much to contribute to this thread. Then I rode home tonight.

Originally wanted to ride home yesterday, "Bike Day" (in honor of Abbie Hoffman), but plans changed. So I rode home tonight, which happened to be 4/20 

You know how you can smell the faintest of scents from passing cars? Well, there's a LOT of traffic on my route, and tonight a disconcerting LOT of herbal essences wafting through the air the entire time. This worried me a bit, realizing it would be like riding on St. Pat's Day or New Year's Eve or something.

Even the pedestrians, cyclists and scooters were suspect. No letting my guard down tonight! Wanted to enjoy the first commute of the season.

Coming out of the parking garage, a guy on a Citibike was talking with a garage security guy. For quite some time. Those bikes are on the clock, so this seemed odd.

Emerged onto the bike path, noticed a unicyclist going up the pedestrian ramp over the highway. Cheered him as I passed, then playfully jeered his friend for running up the ramp with his own unicycle in tow. Then onto the Williamsburg Bridge, through hipster HQ, over the Pulaski- new ped/bike path is taking shape! Wonderful.

Saw a roadie-recumbent making great time through Queens, so odd yet he was graceful. I say "roadie" b/c there was a noticeable aerodynamic quality- no sandals, facial hair or flags. Purely efficient. He dropped me pretty easily!

Then, on the straightaway that goes for 3 miles or so, roughly halfway down, an active streetsweeper. WTF, since when do they come around after 6pm?? Never had this problem before. So for a good mile, I was breathing a fine dust of pulverized road kill, garbage, and who knows what else. Finally caught up to the thing and got it behind me, damn that sucked.

Made it home uneventfully, before complete darkness, and now I'm enjoying either a contact high or a nice endorphin rush. Maybe both.


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

I went for a ride today at 4:15. I made the turn to go on my normal route. My 3rd turn was on to blunt rd. I remembered what day it was and realized what time it was when I saw all the traffic.
Blunt rd is a rustic road with no lines on it but today it had traffic. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jason124 (Jul 25, 2006)

Its been rainy here in Austin for the past week but I did go for a 24 mile ride the other evening. Not much in the way of sights at night, except for a few toads here and there on the road. I would chase them off the road/path to prevent them from getting hit. No toads were licked during my ride 

The sounds on the other hand were rather delightful. Lots of treefrogs and toads serenading eachother and gathering in the road side ditches. Occasional crickets and a few katydids an well. Love the sounds of spring.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

They're at it again:


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Noticed a lot of cops and people lined up on the greenway last night as I started riding. Turns out Obama was landing at the heliport. Watched for a few minutes as enormous choppers arrived, then started riding. Rode parallel to Air Force One for a bit, that was cool. The better view was from the bike path, but by then I was already moving.

Got to the pedestrian path over the FDR, but it was shut down until the motorcade passed through. THANKS OBAMA. Delayed about 20-30min until the three dozen motorcycles, black SUVs, ambulances (?) and such blew by.

So I got within a couple of yards of the president, unexpectedly. That counts as interesting.

Edit: Lousy pics! Can't seem to upload the motorcade.....


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Maybe this'll work............


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

Well, never mind, the site isn't allowing photo's for me today.


----------



## DaveRider (Jul 29, 2016)

Is a Dachshund/ Jack Russel mix a Dick Russel?

Is a Jack Russel/ Shitzu mix a Jack Sh**?


----------



## jason124 (Jul 25, 2006)

DaveRider said:


> Is a Dachshund/ Jack Russel mix a Dick Russel?
> 
> Is a Jack Russel/ Shitzu mix a Jack Sh**?


Don't forget Pit Bull and Shih Tzu...

Also, spotted a large synthetic recreational male reproductive organ on the side of the road on a recent commute. :ihih:


----------

